# Timing Advance Completed!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm on dial-up so I'll be short.....

WOW!

More to come when I get back next week....


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

let us know soon.... I for one am really interested in this one...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

So am I. Unfortunatly you have to drive to Cali to get it done I guess.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I had mine done in Austin. And I second OhTwo in saying WOW!!! It definitely makes the engine more aggressive!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you dont need to go anywhere to get your timing advanced. Go to the sentra side of the house and do a search. you can do it with a little know how and a timing light.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *you dont need to go anywhere to get your timing advanced. Go to the sentra side of the house and do a search. you can do it with a little know how and a timing light. *


**WRONG**...for the 02 Altima's, you have to use the Consult II to advance the timing.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

ahhh... i stand corrected. so I will search now and stop being and ass.....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *ahhh... i stand corrected. so I will search now and stop being and ass.....  *


Ahh don't change...I can't be the only A-hole around here  , and actually it was good that you said that because not everyone knows that you have to use the Consult II on the new Altima's.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i am assuming the consult is the diagnostic computer? if so cant any local company with the computer do it? takes the dealer out of the loop.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The Consult II is a special Nissan reader/programmer from what I understand and at $2500+ , it might be hard to find a shop that has one.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i see.... just a thought. i am going to call my dealership and see if they do it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *i see.... just a thought. i am going to call my dealership and see if they do it. *


FYI, due to lack of training most dealerships will explain that this cannot be done or that it will void the warranty which is total BS.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *you dont need to go anywhere to get your timing advanced. Go to the sentra side of the house and do a search. you can do it with a little know how and a timing light. *


Yeah, you can on the older Nissan's.
That's how I did it on my '95 SE-R, however
the 02-03 Altimas are 'distributor-less.'

You have to have the Consult II for the new 
Alty's.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yeah, you can on the older Nissan's.
> That's how I did it on my '95 SE-R, however
> the 02-03 Altimas are 'distributor-less.'
> 
> ...



You can't advance the timing on the 01 Altimas. I tried to advance the timing at Courtesy Nissan and they did, but when I went back a week later just to see if it stayed, it went back to the original timing degree.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *I had mine done in Austin. And I second OhTwo in saying WOW!!! It definitely makes the engine more aggressive! *


Which dealership did you get this done at? None of the dealerships in San Antonio are willing to do it.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Which dealership did you get this done at? None of the dealerships in San Antonio are willing to do it. *


Believe it or not, I got it done at South Point Nissan. I had a huge blowout with their sales department (first 02 Alty I had was a Canadian lemon) and did not think I would ever take my car there again for anything, but I ended up meeting a couple of the service guys there. It cost me a lunch. I will ask the service tech guy there if he would be willing to do it for other Alty owners.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *Believe it or not, I got it done at South Point Nissan. I had a huge blowout with their sales department (first 02 Alty I had was a Canadian lemon) and did not think I would ever take my car there again for anything, but I ended up meeting a couple of the service guys there. It cost me a lunch. I will ask the service tech guy there if he would be willing to do it for other Alty owners. *


Tell them I'll take them to lunch at the Showpalace. That would make the day all that much better.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

could i possibly ask what it actually does, im a newb at this but hell im tryin to learn


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I got mine done in Lewisville, TX (North of Dallas) @ Bankston, North Texas in Denton will do it too. There seems to be a big debate over what the advance actually does, but the increase in mpg, and accelleration I got seems to be agreed upon by many.


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> I got mine done in Lewisville, TX (North of Dallas) @ Bankston, North Texas in Denton will do it too. There seems to be a big debate over what the advance actually does, but the increase in mpg, and accelleration I got seems to be agreed upon by many.


Anyone know of a dealership in New Hampshire that would do this type of Mod?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Make good with a service tech at your local dealership. They might be willing to do it for $15-$20.


----------

